# pier report-garden city pier



## surcanfish (Sep 25, 2010)

The wife and I fished the pier yesterday from about 6 am to 11:30. Caught 8 nice whiting, 2 spots, 2 croakers, an undersized trout(by one inch), too many pinfish and sharks. She hooked a nice fish on a mud minnow, but it got off. Caught most of the fish on good fresh shrimp bought from a produce stand side the road. Did get a couple from clams bought at Bob's Garden City Bait and Tackle. Newbies if you want to catch fish buy the freshiest shrimp and other bait you can find! Had a good supper last night-fresh caught whiting, hush puppies, cole slaw and all the fixins! Ain't life Grand when you live on the Strand!


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Il be down there the week of the 4th. We're staying one block from the Pier. Maybe we can meet up one morning and try to catch a few.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice report.Always buy some nice produce at that stand too and I believe they still carry fresh boiled peanuts.Always get me some fresh mullet and shrimp at Perry's in Murrell's inlet as well as Harrelson's Seafood Market(especially when fresh bait is in short supply).


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice to hear you enjoyed your time fishing and was a great meal......


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

:fishing:You said it!


surcanfish said:


> the wife and i fished the pier yesterday from about 6 am to 11:30. Caught 8 nice whiting, 2 spots, 2 croakers, an undersized trout(by one inch), too many pinfish and sharks. She hooked a nice fish on a mud minnow, but it got off. Caught most of the fish on good fresh shrimp bought from a produce stand side the road. Did get a couple from clams bought at bob's garden city bait and tackle. Newbies if you want to catch fish buy the freshiest shrimp and other bait you can find! Had a good supper last night-fresh caught whiting, hush puppies, cole slaw and all the fixins! Ain't life grand when you live on the strand!


----------

